# MDC Public Hearing, West Hartford CT



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm planning on attending the public hearing, who else is gonna be there?

http://www.savethemdctrails.org


> # Public Hearing
> Water Bureau will hold a public hearing on closing the MDC properties to recreation July 20th, 5:30pm at the Auditorium at Town Hall in West Hartford. For maximum impact we need to fill/overfill the meeting room to show how important keeping the Res open to recreational activities is to us.
> 
> # Public hearing July 20th at 5:30 pm in West Hartford
> ...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2010)

Bringing stuff to riot with afterwards?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes pitchforks and torches.

Seriously, I expect it to be civilized...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 18, 2010)

I'll probably be there and hoping to maybe even squeeze a ride in after the hearing followed by beer and pizza at M&S!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> I'll probably be there and hoping to maybe even squeeze a ride in after the hearing followed by beer and pizza at M&S!



Do you have any idea how long the meeting is supposed to last?


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Do you have any idea how long the meeting is supposed to last?



Pretty much as long as I want it too... Not sure what will come out of this meeting but imagine that my initial presence will have the most impact!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Pretty much as long as I want it too... Not sure what will come out of this meeting but image that my initial presence will have the most impact!



That's a good point.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

This is getting a lot of radio and TV coverage between last night and this morning, should be a large turnout.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> This is getting a lot of radio and TV coverage between last night and this morning, should be a large turnout.



Are you going Jeff?


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 20, 2010)

dan and i are coming


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2010)

See you there Jarrod!

Anyone else?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you have your three minute speech put together yet?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Do you have your three minute speech put together yet?



I don't need 3 minutes.  You can have my extra 2:30!


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2010)

Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 20, 2010)

Do you think Blonski will be there?? :uzi: uke: :smash:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2010)

There's a good crowd so far! Free parking in the Town Hall lot.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 20, 2010)

Standing room only!!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Do you think Blonski will be there?? :uzi: uke: :smash:


If she shows up without a disguise, she'll likely be lynched.


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2010)

From WoodCore's FB page...


----------



## severine (Jul 20, 2010)

More photos from Brian:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 21, 2010)

I really liked the comment from an MDC official I saw while watching the news this AM as i was running on my treadmill: paraphrasing here:  The message that the number of supporters gave/showed us tonight was heard loud and clear!


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2010)

One of the two front page above the fold stories in this mornings _Hartford Courant_

*"MDC:Land to Stay Open* ....The Metropolitan District Commission has no intention of banning public use of its more than 10,000 acres in Greater Hartford, MDC Chairman William DiBella said Thursday...."

WooHoo!!!


----------

